# I Left My Gun Outside For 3 Months: Handgun Reliability Test



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I tested my choices for three years, 1970,1971,1972, they proved themselves and never failed to work when needed.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Good video Ship ! I used to carry the standard Shield in .40 S&W, with the six round mag. Carried in an IWB holster next to my fat body. I sweat in the summer, a lot. After all this is Texas and heat and humidity are a constant May through October. The only problem I ever had was the magazine release rusting on the “shaft” if that’s the right word. I discovered it when taking it off one night and decided to eject the mag……it wouldn’t eject. In fact the button wouldn’t move ! With a little CLP injection it didn’t take long to fix that and from then on I looked at it about once a week to make sure it was still operable. Just a sniff of CLP kept it running fine. A mental note not to assume everything is ok goes a long way !


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I'd be happy to leave someone else's guns outside for 3 months, but I cringe at the thought of doing something deliberately to my own. Seems more sacrilegious than eating Ritz crackers at communion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> I'd be happy to leave someone else's guns outside for 3 months, but I cringe at the thought of doing something deliberately to my own. Seems more sacrilegious than eating Ritz crackers at communion.


Sho nuff!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

crc4 said:


> I'd be happy to leave someone else's guns outside for 3 months, but I cringe at the thought of doing something deliberately to my own. Seems more sacrilegious than eating Ritz crackers at communion.


But everything is better with a Ritz. If Jesus had them available at last supper….ya know, just sayin’.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

To the original point. It would be highly unlikely for me to leave one of my firearms outside for a period of months or even not give it a good cleaning once I got home after exposing one to the elements for a day or multiple days. 

I remember my cousin borrowed my grandmothers old ‘95 Mauser and took it out to the deer stand on their property one day of deer season. He left it in the stand when he came in for lunch and until it got closer to sunset. It was a misty and cold day. That evening he just put it back in the gun case without drying it warming it back to room temp and oiling it. The next morning my grandmother looked into the gun case and noticed her rifle was “frosted” with rust. She oiled it but couldn’t get all of the rust addressed. I visited a few weeks later and she showed me the rifle. I took it completely apart and got all the rust off and out of it, and put it all back together after oiling all of it. 

She said, “You seem to know how to take care of it. That rifle is yours when I pass.”

several years later she was no longer able to live by herself out on the property, and she told me to go to her house and get the rifle and take it, because she wouldn’t be hunting with it any more.

The worst exposures any firearms got from me was when I was in the military. But even then, they never got exposed to the elements for that long without maintenance, cleaning and appropriate lubrication.


----------

